

YouTube player control bar style update today (random link included) - bitzerlander
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97KfpPx3IRY

======
stephengillie
Someone posted an Ask HN about the Youtube play bar about 9 hours ago. I can't
help but think the timing is merely coincidental.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994675](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9994675)

